# Just a little deep



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

It never did die, but there was a foot of mud on my floor board to we're I couldn't push the gas pedal down lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say so! :rockn:


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

That's just a touch deep! Lmao!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yup. Deep is definitely what that is. Good times.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

It was bottom less, I'm just glad it stayed runni g and that my snorkels worked lol

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, you look a wee bit wet :biggrin:


----------

